# First Aquarium: 5.5g Shirmp Tank



## Say Car Ramrod (Oct 9, 2011)

I would probably wait on getting an amano. They are pretty aggressive eaters and could take a significant amount of food away from the cherries. There might just be some air caught in the canister filter. Maybe try tipping it a little bit and see of it comes out. If you want to do a moss tree I would go with Taiwan moss or weeping moss. You can never have too many plants. especially with shrimp. 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## frenziedpace (Dec 17, 2016)

I have 3 of those SunSun filters. They always trickle for a couple of days on set up or maintenance if they aren't filled to the brim.
It should quiet down.


----------



## fusedpro (Dec 29, 2011)

Welp, had a hose pop off the filter and got water everywhere. Probably a good 3 gallons it so. Thankfully I was there when it happened... hopefully got things dry enough to not damage my floor. Just ordered an Aquaclear 30 to replace the SunSun as I can't trust it after that. Can't risk it happening again, however rare it may be, and I don't want to deal with hose clamps or keep the filter in a bucket all the time. 

On the brighter side, I got the MC broken up and replanted throughout the tank. Will try to get more pictures when I get home.


----------



## fusedpro (Dec 29, 2011)

Forgot I had started this journal (as I knew I would). Not much has changed though, still no shrimp. Quite a few pond snails came out of nowhere... I knew one sneaked in on the plants, but now I have at least ten. Doesn't bother me too much now, though should probably get it under control before too long.

The SunSun has been performing without issue, I still don't trust it though. I've decided to give a reactor a try to get rid of the microbubbles, so instead of an Aquaclear HOB, I opted for an Eheim 2211. This thing just _feels_ premium compared to the SunSun. Sure, a hose popping off is as equally as likely with the Eheim, but I feel it is a better purchase. Also picked up the pieces for said reactor, just need to assemble it, so the SunSun still has a job until then. 

Speaking of carbon dioxide, I noticed the tank pressure had dropped in my 5lb cylinder after about 2 weeks. Not sure if there's a leak anywhere else, but I did the soap test where the regulator connects to the cylinder and saw bubbles, so there is definitely something there. Hopefully won't be an issue when I replace the cylinder (and hopefully don't have another leak elsewhere). 

Pictures!

April 30, 2017 - 









May 8, 2017 - 









Kind of looks like the Monte Carlo is growing in a little bit, so that's nice. The Hydrocotyle has definitely had no issues. The AR Mini hasn't really changed though... not exactly dead, but not exactly thriving either. Will keep it in there for now and see how things go. I removed the floaters as they kept getting blown around and submerged... just not doing well in general. May add some more floaters of some sort later down the road when my filter and current stabilizes, but I'm okay without any for now.


----------



## Fishbeard (Aug 20, 2016)

I like the tree! Looks like it's really growing in! Has it rooted to the wood? Hard to tell from the pic


----------



## fusedpro (Dec 29, 2011)

Fishbeard said:


> I like the tree! Looks like it's really growing in! Has it rooted to the wood? Hard to tell from the pic


Hasn't really rooted into the wood, I just kind of wrapped it around the branches. From what I've read, Hydrocotyle Tripartita 'Japan' doesn't really care and will pretty much grow under any conditions. Can throw it in the substrate, leave it floating, tie it to things... doesn't matter, it'll soon take over.


----------



## Alf2Frankie (Mar 29, 2017)

Such a different take than the regular moss trees. I almost like it so much more lol


----------



## frenziedpace (Dec 17, 2016)

That tree is nice.


----------



## fusedpro (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the comments on the tree. I need to trim it into shape and make it bushier.

I was kind of hoping that the MC would spread faster, but perhaps I was just being optimistic. Would anyone with experience comment on if this is normal growth or not? Is my inert substrate an issue? I put in 2 root tabs (see original post), but I'm guessing that really only hits the area by the tabs and not all the substrate...


----------



## Reeferjohn (Aug 14, 2010)

Alf2Frankie said:


> Such a different take than the regular moss trees. I almost like it so much more lol


Agreed - never would have thought of this. Great idea!


----------



## fusedpro (Dec 29, 2011)

May 23, 2017 - 









Back from vacation, figured I should probably update. Trimmed the Hydrocotyle Tripartita 'Japan' a bit as it was just going everywhere without abandon. No real change otherwise... Monte Carlo looks the same, AR Mini still looks sad. 

Still haven't replaced the CO2 yet, so just running with glut for now. I have a Rex Grigg reactor _mostly_ built, so hopefully there's no issue there when I do eventually hook everything up. Should probably do it soon so I can get the Eheim going with the SunSun to get the new filter somewhat cycled.

Other then that, I just need to stay up with general tank maintenance. Need to wipe down the inside glass to get rid of algae and the outside glass to clear up the water spots.

Last thing (which I might make a new thread for). If I create a current or squirt some water down at the substrate, it kicks up a bunch of detritus. I'm pretty sure it's dead leaves from the MC... regardless, it is too small to net out so I'd have to siphon. Should I try to do such or is it okay to just leave it down there where it'll eventually get covered by the carpet?


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

This is funny, Just last week i saw my 5.5g tank in my garage and my aqua clear 30. They were begging to be set up. Just yesterday i Plasti-dipped the back of the tank black. I have some left over Amazonia i will be using in my tank. Will also be keeping shrimp! glad i ran into your tank!

Bump: This is funny, Just last week i saw my 5.5g tank in my garage and my aqua clear 30. They were begging to be set up. Just yesterday i Plasti-dipped the back of the tank black. I have some left over Amazonia i will be using in my tank. Will also be keeping shrimp! glad i ran into your tank!


----------

